# Calling Canadians on Commissioner for oaths



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello There Folks,

I need a POA, but I am not sure how things work in the consulate. I tried to reach the Canadian consulate in Dubai but they simply don't pick up the phone!!!

My case is a bit more complicated since my POA is for Quebec (It is called mandate in quebecois civil law).

Had anyone gone through this ? Does the consulate have the power to act as a commissioner for any province ? Or does it have to be notarized. I think notarizing is way more powerful.

Please share your exp if you have any.

Thanks!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

POA means power of attorney....nobody done that here in the UAE ? 

c'mon !!! show me what you've got :boxing:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to go to a place near Mall of the Emirates to get it typed up in English and Arabic and then it's notarized. Not sure what you want it for but, in the unfortunate event that you die, it's no longer valid.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have used Helen Eaton as a POA in Dubai and she is very good. Google for her details. No idea if that is any use to you with your Quebec thing!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I have used Helen Eaton as a POA in Dubai and she is very good. Google for her details. No idea if that is any use to you with your Quebec thing!


Thanks of the help, but in my case it has to be done in the Consulate or Embassy. It is very specific in Canada. In regards to draft a POA or mandate I have it already..it is just that I wanted to know if it was ok to have a mandate notarized or an affidavit. 

oh well....


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey dude, if you still need someone for this, I saw this Ad in the paper for this lady in Dubai. The place is called North American Service Center International. I forgot the ladies name but you can try and call them at +971(4)2280422


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Thanks of the help, but in my case it has to be done in the Consulate or Embassy. It is very specific in Canada. In regards to draft a POA or mandate I have it already..it is just that I wanted to know if it was ok to have a mandate notarized or an affidavit.
> 
> oh well....


can you go to to the consulate & find out?


----------

